# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  TESTOSTERONE MIX Cycle (Anavar, NPP, Masteron, Proviron, EQ, rHGH, GHRP-6, α-MSH)

## BJJ

*PLEASE NOTE*

*The meaning of this thread is to inform only, since I do not condone either promote any use of AAS among the readers.

Whatever I write is for entertainment purposes only and do not take any responsability for any misuse of the information here reported.

Furthermore, this thread is to be viewed only by those who are at least 21 years of age.

Seek a professional consultation for any medical advices.*

*This thread is best viewed at a resolution of 1920x1200.*




*PLEASE READ*

*Steroids and anabolic steroids do have side effects. Do not be fooled into thinking there is a perfect steroid out there. That is not true. All steroids carry some type of side effects in one form or another. There is no such thing as a side effect free steroid. There are many side effects of using any medical treatment, including steroids. Here are some things an athlete might experience through the use of steroids:*

* Your body wants to maintain a balance of hormones, so by undertaking a steroid regimen will send a signal to your body to shut down its own natural hormonal production. The levels of inhibition vary depending on the type of hormone ingested and most often, but not always, the endogenous hormone production resumes after the athlete stops his/her steroid regimen.

 The liver can be affected with orally ingested steroids . This means that studies have shown the levels of liver enzymes to increase after ingesting oral steroids which is an indication of liver activity. While some experts say that this is a sign of possible liver damage, other studies have shown that enzyme levels return to normal when the athlete stops taking the steroids.

 Steroids can affect levels of cholesterol. Athletes who use steroids show increased levels of LDLs (the bad cholesterol) and decreased levels of HDLs (the good cholesterol). This may also explain why anabolic steroids have been linked to cardiovascular problems.

 Anabolic steroids increase the levels of estrogen in the body which can lead to female-like breast tissue in males. However, there are anti-estrogen drugs that can help reduce this risk. Likewise, females who use anabolic steroids might begin to develop male characteristics such as hirsuitism or deepening of the voice, as well as clitoris enlargement.

 Athletes who use anabolic steroids might also experience increased acne; this is often related to the type and amount of steroids used.

 One of the most commonly suspected side effects of steroids use is increased aggressiveness. This is a real but rare side effect of steroids use; in fact most studies show that this increased aggressiveness or sometimes mania is more prevalent in people who were aggressive to begin with.

 There are other effects on internal organs (caused by the types and doses of steroids as well as the effects of the exercise/training regimen that goes along with trying to bulk or cut) that are often reversed at the cessation of steroids use. These include enlarged prostate, high blood pressure, kidney problems and changes in the immune system.

 Sterility is also a possible side effect as the hormones in the body are altered during use of anabolic steroids. This can often be reversed or remedied with proper hormone treatments.
*
* Some steroids will stop the growth of people who use them before they have finished growing. This is one of the few side effects that cannot be reversed through stopping a steroid regimen.

 Always remember, effects of steroids are very serious. Users do experience bad and negative side effects, so be warned! Do your own researches.*

----------


## BJJ

*1st* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234_
*2nd* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=424412_
*3rd* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...NPP-EQ-DBOL%29_

*Results*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...es-%28DEXAs%29_

*FRONT-LOAD* (21/03/2011 - 27/03/2011)
Week 0 *Somatropin 8 iu ed* [Early Morning, Post WO]
Week 0 *Testosterone Suspension 30 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 0 *Testosterone Sustanon 540 mg* [Morning, m/th]
_{Acetate 20/Propionate 30/Phenylpropionate 60/Isocaproate 60/Decanoate 100}_
Week 0 *Mesterolone 200 mg ed* [Morning, Evening]
Week 0 *Boldenone Undecylenate 1 g* [Morning, m/th]
Week 0 *L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed* [Early Morning]
Week 0 *rMelanocortin Peptide Alpha-Melanocyte Stimulating Hormone 500 mcg ed* [Evening]

*CUT* (28/03/2011 - 15/05/2011)
Week 1-3 *rMelanocortin Peptide Alpha-Melanocyte Stimulating Hormone 500 mcg ed* [Evening]
Week 1-7 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 1-7 *Oxandrolone 80 mg ed* [Morning, Evening]
Week 1-7 *Drostanolone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 1-7 *Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide 150 mcg ed* [Before Bed]
Week 1-7 *Exemestane 12.5 mg ew* [Evening, m]
Week 1-7 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 250 iu e3.5d* [Evening, m/th]

*BRIDGE 1* (16/05/2011 - 05/06/2011)
Week 8-10 *Testosterone Sustanon 270 mg ew* [Morning, m/th]
Week 8-10 *Mesterolone 100 mg ed* [Morning, Evening]

*BULK* (06/06/2011 - 11/09/2011)
Week 11-18 *Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 50 mg ed* [Evening]
Week 11-24 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Evening]
Week 11-24 *Mesterolone 100 mg ed* [Morning, Evening]
Week 11-24 *Exemestane 12.5 mg ew* [Evening, m]
Week 11-24 *Cabergoline 0.5 mg ew* [Evening, th]
Week 11-24 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 1500 iu 1stw - 250 iu e3.5d* [Evening, m/th]

*BRIDGE 2* (12/09/2011 - 16/10/2011)
Week 25-29 *Testosterone Sustanon 500 mg ew* [Morning, m/th]
Week 25-29 *Exemestane 25 mg ew* [Morning, m/th]

*MAINTENANCE 1* (17/10/2011 - 22/01/2012)
Week 30-35 *Testosterone Suspension 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 30-43 *Exemestane 25 mg ew* [Morning, m/th]
Week 30-43 *Cabergoline 1 mg ew* [Morning, m/th]
Week 35-37 *Mesterolone 100 mg ed* [Evening]
Week 35-43 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 35-43 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 300 iu e3.5d* [Morning, m/th]
Week 39 *Testosterone Cypionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 41-42 *Glutathione 600 mg ed* [Evening]

*HARD MAINTENANCE* (23/01/2012 - 05/02/2012)
Week 44 *Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 44 *Mesterolone 125 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 44-45 *Testosterone Propionate 150 mg ed* [Morning]

*MAINTENANCE 2* (06/02/2012 - 22/04/2012)
Week 46-49 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 50 *Testosterone Sustanon 250 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 51-57 *Testosterone Sustanon 750 mg ew* [Morning, m/w/f]
Week 51-57 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 1500 iu 1stw - 600 iu ew* [Evening, m/f]
Week 51-57 *Exemestane 25 mg ew* [Evening, m/f]
Week 51-57 *Cabergoline 1 mg ew* [Morning, m/f]

*HEAVY MAINTENANCE* (23/04/2012 - 06/05/2012)
Week 58 *Testosterone Sustanon 250 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 58-59 *Oxandrolone 70 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 58-59 *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 600 iu ew* [Morning, m/f]
Week 58-59 *Exemestane 25 mg ew* [Morning, m/f]
Week 58-59 *Cabergoline 1 mg ew* [Morning, m/f]
Week 59 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]

*MAINTENANCE 3* (07/05/2012 - ??/??/2012)
Week 60-61 *Testosterone Propionate 100 mg ed* [Morning]
Week 62-?? *Testosterone Sustanon 500 mg ew* [Morning]

*PCT* (??/??/2012 - ??/??/2012)
Week ?? *Triptorelin 100 mcg once* [Morning]
Week ??-?? *Clomiphene Citrate 150/100/50/50 mg ed* [Morning]
Week ??-?? *Tamoxifen Citrate 40/20/20/20/20/20 mg ed* [Morning]
Week ??-?? *Somatropin 4 iu ed* [Early Morning]
Week ??-?? *L-Thyroxine 100 mcg ed* [Early Morning]
Week ?? *Human Chorionic Gonadotropin 250 iu eod* [Evening, m/w/f]
Week ?? *Human Menopausal Gonadotropin 75 mg eod* [Evening, m/w/f]
Week ?? *Exemestane 25 mg eod* [Evening, m/w/f]
Week ?? *Cabergoline 0.25 mg eod* [Evening, m/w/f]
Week ?? *Glutathione 1200 mg ed* [Evening]

*IUPAC*:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=439055

*STATS*:___________________________________Cycle End_____________________________PCT End
Age: *37* yo
Height: *187* cm (*6'2"* ft)
Body Weight: *98* kg (*215,6* lbs)
Body Fat: *10*%

*Lean Body Mass Acquisition* (*LBM*): *?* kg (*?* lbs) *?%*
*New Basal Metabolic Rate* (*BMR*): *?* Kcal
Complete Cut Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...77#post5641277_
Complete Bridge 1 Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...55#post5657355_
Complete Bulk Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...49#post5746449_
Complete Bridge 2 Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...77#post5778777_
Complete Maintenance 1 Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...61#post5873661_
Complete Hard Maintenance Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...43#post5888843_
Complete Maintenance 2 Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...22#post5981522_
Complete Heavy Maintenance Log: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...21#post6000621_
Complete PCT Log: _?_

*BLOOD WORK, URINE, FAECES & SPERM ANALYSES:*
.................................................. .................................................. ...................d4....................d16...... ..............Cycle End....................6 Weeks ex PCT End

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES (RBCs): *5,25* mil/mmc [4,5 - 6,3].................................................. ....*4,86*................*4,62*
LEUCOCYTES (WBCs): *6,4* mila/mmc [4 - 10].................................................. ..........*9,6*..................*7,9*
HEMOGLOBIN: *15,4* gr/dl [14 - 18].................................................. .......................*14,5*................*13,2*
HEMATOCRIT: *46,6* % [40 - 52].................................................. ..........................*42,4*................*40,6*
MEAN CORPUSCULAR VOLUME (MCV): *89* femtol [77 - 95]...........................................*87,2*................*88*
MEAN CORPUSCULAR HEMOGLOBIN (MCH): *29,3* picogr. [26 - 32].................................*29,8*................*28,6*
MEAN CORPUSCULAR HEMOGLOBIN CONCENTRATION (MCHC): *33* gr/dl [31 - 36].............*34,2*................*32,5*
RED BLOOD CELL DISTRIBUTION WIDTH (RDW): *11,8* % [11,5 - 14,5].................................................*11,7*
PLATELETS: *158* mila/mmc [150 - 500].................................................. .................*130*.................*348*
NEUTROPHILS: *42,9* % [45 - 70].................................................. ..........................*60*...................*53,9*
NEUTROPHILS V.A.: *2,74* [2 - 7,5]
EOSINOPHILS: *2,1* % [1 - 4].................................................. ...............................*0,9*.................*1,7*
EOSINOPHILS V.A.: *0,13* [0 - 0,5]
BASOPHILS: *1,5* % [0,5 - 1].................................................. ...............................*1*.....................*0,6*
BASOPHILS V.A.: *0,1* [0 - 0,5]
LYMPHOCYTES: *45,8* % [20 - 45].................................................. ........................*28,7*................*39*
LYMPHOCYTES V.A.: *2,93* [1 - 4]
MONOCYTES: *7,7* % [2 - 8].................................................. ................................*9,4*.................*4,8*
MONOCYTES V.A.: *0,49* % [0,2 - 1]

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLY***IA: *86* mg/dl [60 - 110]
QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,5* s
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY (PT): *74,7* % [70 - 130]
INTERNATIONAL NORMALIZED RATIO (INR): *1,14*
ACTIVATED PARTIAL THROMBOPLASTIN TIME (APTT): *37,8* s [26 - 40]
FIBRINOGEN: *229* mg/100ml [150 - 450]
HOMOCYSTEINE: *8* mcmoli/l [6 - 15]
MYOGLOBIN: *35* ng/ml [10 - 46]
AZOTEMIA: *52* mg/dl [10 - 50]
CREATININE: *1* mg/dl [0,7 - 1,2]
HYPERURI***IA: *5,9* mg/dl [3,4 - 7]
CHOLESTEROL TOTAL: *175* mg/dl [<200]
CHOLESTEROL VERY-LOW-DENSITY LIPOPROTEIN (VLDL): *30* mg/dl [20 - 40]
CHOLESTEROL LOW-DENSITY LIPOPROTEIN (LDL): *129* mg/dl [<150]
CHOLESTEROL HIGH-DENSITY LIPOPROTEIN (HDL): *42* mg/dl [>40]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *58* mg/dl [0 - 200]
APOLIPOPROTEIN (APO-A1 MILANO): *175* mg/dl [115 - 220]
APOLIPOPROTEIN (APOB): *97* mg/dl [55 - 125]
RATIO B/A1 APOLIPOPROTEIN: *0,55* [0,35 - 1]
GAMMA (YGT): *21* u/l [8 - 61]
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *100* u/l [40 - 129]
BILIRUBIN TOTAL: *1,33* mg/dl [till 1]
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,33* mg/dl [till 0,25]
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,8* mg/dl [till 0,7]
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *27* u/l [<40]
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *41* u/l [<41]
FERRITIN: *190* ng/ml [24 - 336]
LIPASE: *36* u/l [13 - 60]
AMYLASE: *71* u/l [28 - 100]
LACTATE DEHYDROGENASE (LDH): *326* u/l [240 - 480]
CREATINE PHOSPHOKINASE (CPK): *306* u/l [<190]
CREATINE PHOSPHOKINASE-MB (CPK-MB): *47* u/l [35 - 232]
PROTIDES TOTAL: *7,2* gr/dl [6,6 - 8,7]
ALBUMIN: *59,6* % [57 - 70]
ALFA GLOBULIN: *2,2* % [2,2 - 4,3]
ALFA 2 GLOBULIN: *8,8* % [6,9 - 12]
BETA GLOBULIN: *10,8* % [7,8 - 12,5]
GAMMA GLOBULIN: *18,6* % [10 - 19,5]
A/G RATIO: *1,48* [>1]
PROSTATE-SPECIFIC ANTIGEN (PSA): *0,68* ng/ml [0 - 4]
PROSTATE-SPECIFIC ANTIGEN FREE (FPSA): *0,3*
PROSTATE-SPECIFIC ANTIGEN FREE/TOTAL: *0,44* [>0,2 (psa 2,5-10)]
PROSTATIC ACID PHOSPHATASE (PAP): *1,7* ng/ml [till 3,5]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
HIV 1+2 (ELFA 4th GENERATION): *negative* [negative]
HCV-AG: *negative* [negative]
HBS-AG (AUSTRALIA ANTIGEN): *negative* [negative]
HAV-AG (IgT): *>85 react* miu/ml [<35]
HAV-AG (IgM): *negative* [negative
ANTISTREPTOLYSIN (TAS): *75* ui/ml [0 - 166]
RAPID PLASMA REAGIN (RPR): *negative* [negative]
VENEREAL DISEASE RESEARCH LABORATORY (VDRL): *negative* [negative]
C-REACTIVE PROTEIN (CRP): *2* mg/dl [till 5]
REUMA TEST: *<20* iu/ml [<20]
ERYTHROCYTE SEDIMENTATION RATE (ESR): *4* mm/h [<15]
LYSOZYME: *6* picog/ml [4 - 13]
ANGIOTENSIN-CONVERTING ENZYME (ACE): *7* mcg/l [6 - 12]
IMMUNOGLOBULIN A (IgA): *335* mg/dl [87 - 474]
IMMUNOGLOBULIN D (IgD): *67* u/ml [till 100]
IMMUNOGLOBULIN E (IgE): *55* iu/ml [1,31 - 165,3]
IMMUNOGLOBULIN G (IgG): *954* mg/dl [681 - 1648]
IMMUNOGLOBULIN M (IgM): *157* mg/dl [48 - 312]
RAST Egg: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yolk: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yeast: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Pork: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Crayfish: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Fish Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Olea Europaea Pollen: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Tree Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Grass Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *650* mcg/l [300 - 650]
VITAMIN E: *17* mg/ltr [5 - 20]
VITAMIN C: *1,2* mg/ml [0,5 - 1,5]
VITAMIN B12: *789* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *39* ng/ml [9,2 - 45,2]
VITAMIN H: *77* ng/ml [70 - 100]
VITAMIN K: *22* mcg/ml [15 - 30]
VITAMIN PP: *0,7* mg/ml [0,5 - 0,8]
SODIUM: *140* meq/l [136 - 145]
POTASSIUM: *4,5* meq/l [3,5 - 5,1]
CALCIUM: *9* mg/dl [8,5 - 10,1]
MAGNESIUM: *1,9* mg/dl [1,8 - 2,4]
PHOSPHORUS: *3,3* mg/dl [2,7 - 4,5]
IRON: *79* mcg/dl [35 - 150]
ZINC: *96* mcg/dl [73 - 127]
CHLORINE: *105* meq/l [98 - 107]
COPPER: *112* ku/l [76 - 153]

*HORMONAL*
ARGININE VASOPRESSIN (AVP): *4,6* pmoli/l [till 13]
GASTRIN: *57* pg/ml [28 - 125]
MELATONIN: *37* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,55* ng/ml [0,78 – 1,89]
INSULIN : *4* microu/ml [2,6 - 24,9]
GLUCAGON: *59* pg/ml [40 - 130]
ADRENOCORTICOTROPIC HORMONE (ACTH): *31* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *9,7* mcg/dl [6,2 - 19,4]
THYROID-STIMULATING HORMONE (TSH): *2,8* microui/ml [0,27 - 4,2]
TRIIODOTHYRONINE (T3): *1,5* ng/ml [0,8 - 2]
FREE TRIIODOTHYRONINE (FT3): *3* pg/ml [1,8 - 4,6]
THYROXINE (T4): *101,6* ng/ml [51 - 135]
FREE THYROXINE (FT4): *1,33* ng/dl [0,93 - 1,7]
MELANOCYTE-STIMULATING HORMONE (MSH): *9,2* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
THYROGLOBULIN (TG): *21* ng/ml [0 - 35]
THYROXINE-BINDING GLOBULIN (TBG): *17* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
PARATHYROID HORMONE (PTH): *31* pg/ml [10 – 65]
FOLLICLE-STIMULATING HORMONE (FSH): *5,54* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]
LUTEINIZING HORMONE (LH): *2,22* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]
PREGNENOLONE: *79* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,6* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *39* pg/ml [10 - 160]
5-DEHYDROEPIANDROSTERONE (5-DHEA): *5,7* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DEHYDROEPIANDROSTERONE SULFATE (DHEAS): *299* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DIHYDROTESTOSTERONE (DHT): *456* pg/ml [250 - 990]
TESTOSTERONE TOTAL: *2,69* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *8,8* pg/ml [8 - 47]
SEX HORMONE-BINDING GLOBULIN (SHBG): *27* nmol/l [9 - 54]
ESTRONE: *46* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL (17ß): *32,03* pg/ml [10 - 45]
ESTRIOL: *6,1* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,36* ng/ml [0,2 - 1,4]
PROLACTIN (PRL): *7,66* ng/ml [2,7 - 16,8]
SOMATOMEDIN C (IGF-1): *367* ng/ml [114 - 492]
SOMATOTROPIN (GH): *<0,3* mcui/ml [0,5 - 15]
SOMATOSTATIN (GHIH): *25* pg/ml [<100]

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*
APPEARANCE: *limpid*
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1020*
PH: *6*
LEUCOCYTES: *none* microl [till 25]
NITRITE: *none* [none]
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [till 30]
GLUCOSE: *none* mg/dl [till 25]
ACETONE: *none* mg/dl [till 5]
UROBILIN: *none* mg/dl [till 1]
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* mg/dl [none]
ERYTHROCYTES: *none* microl [<10]
SEDIMENT: *nothing to report*

*FAECES*
SHAPE: *semi-solid*
COLOUR:*brown*
PH REACTION: *alkaline*
MUCUS: *none*
BLOOD: *none*
STERCOBILIN: *normally present*
RESIDUAL FOOD: *present*
RESIDUAL CELLULOSIC: *some*
MEAT FIBRES: *some*
STARCH: *some dextrin*
SOAPS: *rare*
FATTY ACIDS: *rare*
FATTY NEUTER: *none*
PROTOZOA: *not observed*
WORMS: *none*
SALMONELLA: *negative*
HELICOBACTER PYLORI: *negative*
GIARDIASIS: *negative*

*SPERM*
ABSTINENCE (DAYS): *2*
PH: *8* [[>= 7,2]
VOLUME: *2,5* ml [>= 2]
SPERMATOZOON CONCENTRATION: *132.100.100* /ml [>= 20.000.000]
EJACULATE SPERMATOZOON COUNT: *330.400.000*
COMMENTS: *normospermia*

*BLOOD PRESSURE*:
..............................*1*...............*10*...............*28*...............*42*...............*56*...............*70*...............*Cycle End*...............*PCT End*

SYS (mmHg)............*116*............*117*.............*118*.............*120*.............*119*.............*121*
DIA (mmHg).............*54*..............*60*..............*58*...............*57*...............*59*...............*55*
BPM........................*76*..............*71*..............*76*...............*75*...............*77*...............*74*

----------


## BJJ



----------


## BJJ

*AORTA*
BULBO: *40,7* mm [20 - 37]
GANGLION:* 25,4* mm [15 - 26]
ATRIUM (LEFT): *37,6* mm [15 - 40]

*VENTRICLE*
DIASTOLIC DIAMETER: *55,6* mm [39 - 56]
SYSTOLIC DIAMETER: *33,8* mm [variable]
F.E.V.: *69* % [>50]

*ATRIAL SEPTUM*
THICKNESS: *12,5* mm [6 - 12]
MOVEMENT:* coordinated* [coordinated]
BACK WALL: *10,2* mm [6 - 12]
ATRIUM (RIGHT): *20,5* mm [7 - 23]

----------


## BJJ



----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone 80 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone 80 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *33*
Trapezius: 0
Deltoids: 2
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 0
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 6
Quadriceps: 0
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 14
Oblique: 3
Lost Attempts: 6

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

----------


## number twelve

i am always impressed by your threads. so thorough. how do u have access to all these tests? do you work in a hospital? I know you have discussed ur reasoning for your cycles and drug use, but damn thats a lot of treats!!!
best of luck bjj

----------


## BJJ

> i am always impressed by your threads. so thorough. *how do u have access to all these tests?* do you work in a hospital? I know you have discussed ur reasoning for your cycles and drug use, but damn thats a lot of treats!!!
> best of luck bjj


^^^
By using my wallet...

----------


## number twelve

fair enough!

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone 80 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone 80 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.683*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *59*
Trapezius: 0
Deltoids: 5
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 0
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 9
Quadriceps: 3
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 28
Oblique: 6
Lost Attempts: 6

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone 80 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone 80 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.683*

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

*DAY 8*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.887*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 9*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.476*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 10*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.387*
TRAINING: Arms, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Trcp

*DAY 11*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.496*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap

*DAY 12*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.107*
TRAINING: Shoulders, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 13*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.753*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Simethicone (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 14*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.094*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.743*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.703*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *83*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 9
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 3
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 12
Quadriceps: 3
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 32
Oblique: 14
Lost Attempts: 6

*2nd WEEK NOTES*
On day 8, I tried bremelanotide for the first time ever with good results.
On day 9, I decided to get rid of boldenone undecylenate because of the diarrhoea produced by this type of brand (oil).

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.683*

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

*DAY 8*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.887*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 9*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.476*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 10*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.387*
TRAINING: Arms, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Trcp

*DAY 11*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.496*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap

*DAY 12*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.107*
TRAINING: Shoulders, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 13*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.753*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Simethicone (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 14*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.094*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.743*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.703*

*2nd WEEK NOTES*
On day 8, I tried bremelanotide for the first time ever with good results.
On day 9, I decided to get rid of boldenone undecylenate because of the diarrhoea produced by this type of brand (oil).

*DAY 15*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 16*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 160 mg*
KCAL: *2.282*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 17*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.490*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 18*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.050*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 19*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 150 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.865*
TRAINING: Legs & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 20*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.346*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nimesulide (100 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 21*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 30 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.105*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.559*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.667*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *108*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 11
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 5
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 14
Quadriceps: 5
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 46
Oblique: 17
Lost Attempts: 6

*3rd WEEK NOTES*
On day 19, for the first time ever, I injected GHRP-6 post work-out. In around one hour I felt severe starvation.
I never experienced such a reaction injecting before bed, even though on an empty stomach. I believe, the need of nutriments after the work-out played an important role.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.683*

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

*DAY 8*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.887*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 9*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.476*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 10*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.387*
TRAINING: Arms, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Trcp

*DAY 11*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.496*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap

*DAY 12*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.107*
TRAINING: Shoulders, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 13*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.753*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Simethicone (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 14*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.094*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.743*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.703*

*2nd WEEK NOTES*
On day 8, I tried bremelanotide for the first time ever with good results.
On day 9, I decided to get rid of boldenone undecylenate because of the diarrhoea produced by this type of brand (oil).

*DAY 15*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 16*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 160 mg*
KCAL: *2.282*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 17*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.490*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 18*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.050*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 19*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 150 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.865*
TRAINING: Legs & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 20*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.346*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nimesulide (100 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 21*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 30 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.105*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.559*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.667*

*3rd WEEK NOTES*
On day 19, for the first time ever, I injected GHRP-6 post work-out. In around one hour I felt severe starvation.
I never experienced such a reaction injecting before bed, even though on an empty stomach. I believe, the need of nutriments after the work-out played an important role.

*DAY 22*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.194*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 23*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.868*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 24*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 120 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.164*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Oblq

*DAY 25*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 90 mg - MES 50 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 26*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.414*
TRAINING: Back, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 27*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.322*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 28*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.938*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.499*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.633*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *129*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 13
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 24
Quadriceps: 5
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 49
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 6

*4th WEEK NOTES*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.683*

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

*DAY 8*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.887*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Bremelanotide (1000 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 9*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.476*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Bremelanotide (1000 mcg), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 10*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.387*
TRAINING: Arms, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Trcp

*DAY 11*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.496*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap

*DAY 12*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.107*
TRAINING: Shoulders, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 13*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.753*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Simethicone (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 14*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.094*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.743*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.703*

*2nd WEEK NOTES*
On day 8, I tried bremelanotide for the first time ever with good results.
On day 9, I decided to get rid of boldenone undecylenate because of the diarrhoea produced by this type of brand (oil).

*DAY 15*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 16*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 160 mg*
KCAL: *2.282*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 17*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.490*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 18*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.050*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 19*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 150 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.865*
TRAINING: Legs & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 20*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.346*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nimesulide (100 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 21*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 30 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.105*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.559*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.667*

*3rd WEEK NOTES*
On day 19, for the first time ever, I injected GHRP-6 post work-out. In around one hour I felt severe starvation.
I never experienced such a reaction injecting before bed, even though on an empty stomach. I believe, the need of nutriments after the work-out played an important role.

*DAY 22*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.194*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 23*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.868*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 24*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 120 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.164*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Oblq

*DAY 25*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 90 mg - MES 50 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 26*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.414*
TRAINING: Back, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 27*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.322*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 28*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.938*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.499*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.633*

*4th WEEK NOTES*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 29*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 300 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.118*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 30*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.015*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 31*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 32*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - OXA 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.300*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 33*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 10 mg*
KCAL: *2.523*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 34*

AAS: *TEST P 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.350*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Gaspari Nutrition Halodrol MT (3 tabs), Ephedrine 120 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 35*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.257*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.451*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.603*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *141*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 13
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 32
Quadriceps: 5
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 53
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 6

*5th WEEK NOTES*
This week I tried to get rid of GHRP-6 because I needed to figure out whether the tummy bloat I had was due to that compound.
In fact, that was the case so the next week I will try to inject early in the morning instead of before bed; this change to see if the bloat comes back or, hopefully, not.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.683*

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

*DAY 8*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.887*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Bremelanotide (1000 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 9*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.476*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Bremelanotide (1000 mcg), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 10*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.387*
TRAINING: Arms, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Trcp

*DAY 11*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.496*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap

*DAY 12*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.107*
TRAINING: Shoulders, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 13*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.753*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Simethicone (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 14*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.094*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.743*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.703*

*2nd WEEK NOTES*
On day 8, I tried bremelanotide for the first time ever with good results.
On day 9, I decided to get rid of boldenone undecylenate because of the diarrhoea produced by this type of brand (oil).

*DAY 15*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 16*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 160 mg*
KCAL: *2.282*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 17*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.490*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 18*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.050*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 19*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 150 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.865*
TRAINING: Legs & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 20*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.346*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nimesulide (100 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 21*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 30 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.105*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.559*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.667*

*3rd WEEK NOTES*
On day 19, for the first time ever, I injected GHRP-6 post work-out. In around one hour I felt severe starvation.
I never experienced such a reaction injecting before bed, even though on an empty stomach. I believe, the need of nutriments after the work-out played an important role.

*DAY 22*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.194*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 23*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.868*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 24*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 120 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.164*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Oblq

*DAY 25*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 90 mg - MES 50 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 26*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.414*
TRAINING: Back, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 27*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.322*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 28*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.938*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.499*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.633*

*4th WEEK NOTES*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 29*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 300 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.118*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 30*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.015*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 31*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 32*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - OXA 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.300*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 33*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 10 mg*
KCAL: *2.523*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 34*

AAS: *TEST P 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.350*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Gaspari Nutrition Halodrol MT (3 tabs), Ephedrine 120 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 35*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.257*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.451*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.603*

*5th WEEK NOTES*
This week I tried to get rid of GHRP-6 because I needed to figure out whether the tummy bloat I had was due to that compound.
In fact, that was the case so the next week I will try to inject early in the morning instead of before bed; this change to see if the bloat comes back or, hopefully, not.

*DAY 36*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.465*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Ephedrine (150 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 37*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.974*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 38*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.568*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (150 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 39*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.428*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg), Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 40*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.361*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Paracetamol (2 g), Deproteinized Hemoderivative of Calf Blood (80 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Anal Burning
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 41*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.673*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Anal Burning
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 42*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.209*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Paracetamol (1 g), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.668*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.612*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *157*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 16
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 38
Quadriceps: 5
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 56
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*6th WEEK NOTES*
I noticed that injecting HCG without ingesting exemestane gives me more sexual desire. The estrogens spike play an important role.
On day 40, I tried for the first time ever the effect of deproteinized hemoderivative of calf blood.
In spite of the timing change of the injection of GHRP-6, I still experienced water bloat.

----------


## lovbyts

TOTAL INJECTIONS: 157

DAMN!!!! you are a living pin cushion and dedicated. Very detailed and thorough as usual.

----------


## pavlenko

I bet only like 2 people read that whole thing if that

----------


## t-gunz

i tried to read it. dont really understand too much lol.

how are the physical results mate?

----------


## BJJ

I am getting leaner while keeping almost the same weight.
Nice results so far...

----------


## BJJ

*DAY -6*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.174*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY -5*

AAS: *rHGH 12 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.635*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy, Oblq

*DAY -4*

AAS: *rHGH 8 iu - TEST S 40 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - T3 25 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.363*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Diazepam (10 mg)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY -3*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.328*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -2*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 30 mg - MES 200 mg - T4 100 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.293*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY -1*

AAS: *rHGH 4 iu - TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.383*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

*DAY 0*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.300*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake: *2.497*

*WEEK 0 NOTES*
Experienced, as usual, some muscular aches due to testosterone suspension injections and some intestine discomfort due to oxandrolone.

*DAY 1*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.677*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 2*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.349*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq, Tmmy

*DAY 3*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.237*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 4*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.733*
TRAINING: Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 5*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 80 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.877*
TRAINING: Chest & Back, Cardio 15'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 6*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 7*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.708*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.869*

*1st WEEK NOTES*
Since I am using α-MSH, my nevi are getting darker.

*DAY 8*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 400 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.887*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Bremelanotide (1000 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 9*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.476*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Bremelanotide (1000 mcg), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 10*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.387*
TRAINING: Arms, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Elbow Effusion (L)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Trcp

*DAY 11*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.496*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap

*DAY 12*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 70 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.107*
TRAINING: Shoulders, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 13*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.753*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Simethicone (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 14*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.094*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trap, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.743*

*2nd WEEK NOTES*
On day 8, I tried bremelanotide for the first time ever with good results.
On day 9, I decided to get rid of boldenone undecylenate because of the diarrhoea produced by this type of brand (oil).

*DAY 15*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 16*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 160 mg*
KCAL: *2.282*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 17*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.490*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 18*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - MSH 500 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.050*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 19*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 150 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.865*
TRAINING: Legs & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 20*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *2.346*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nimesulide (100 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 21*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 30 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 300 mcg - MSH 500 mcg*
KCAL: *3.105*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.559*

*3rd WEEK NOTES*
On day 19, for the first time ever, I injected GHRP-6 post work-out. In around one hour I felt severe starvation.
I never experienced such a reaction injecting before bed, even though on an empty stomach. I believe, the need of nutriments after the work-out played an important role.

*DAY 22*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.194*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Oblq

*DAY 23*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.868*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 24*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 120 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 120 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.164*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Delt, Oblq

*DAY 25*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - DRO 90 mg - MES 50 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 26*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.414*
TRAINING: Back, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 27*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *2.322*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 28*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.938*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.499*

*4th WEEK NOTES*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 29*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 300 mcg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.118*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 30*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.015*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 31*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.593*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 32*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - OXA 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.300*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 33*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 10 mg*
KCAL: *2.523*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 34*

AAS: *TEST P 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.350*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Gaspari Nutrition Halodrol MT (3 tabs), Ephedrine 120 mg
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 35*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.257*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.451*

*5th WEEK NOTES*
This week I tried to get rid of GHRP-6 because I needed to figure out whether the tummy bloat I had was due to that compound.
In fact, that was the case so the next week I will try to inject early in the morning instead of before bed; this change to see if the bloat comes back or, hopefully, not.

*DAY 36*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.465*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Ephedrine (150 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 37*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.974*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 38*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.568*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (150 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 39*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 125 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.428*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg), Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 40*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.361*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Paracetamol (2 g), Deproteinized Hemoderivative of Calf Blood (80 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Anal Burning
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 41*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.673*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Anal Burning
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 42*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.209*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Paracetamol (1 g), Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.668*

*6th WEEK NOTES*
I noticed that injecting HCG without ingesting exemestane gives me more sexual desire. The estrogens spike play an important role.
On day 40, I tried for the first time ever the effect of deproteinized hemoderivative of calf blood.
In spite of the timing change of the injection of GHRP-6, I still experienced water bloat.

*DAY 43*

AAS: *TEST P 70 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.416*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Chiesi Clenil (4 ml)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 44*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.066*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Chiesi Clenil (2 ml), J&J Actigrip (2 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 45*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 30 mg*
KCAL: *2.077*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Chiesi Clenil (2 ml)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 46*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - DRO 150 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 47*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.636*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Ephedrine (128 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 48*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - GH6 250 mcg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Ephedrine (152 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 49*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 10 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.456*
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *171*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 18
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 45
Quadriceps: 7
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 59
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*7th WEEK NOTES*
GHRP-6 can be used only during the winter because in the spring and summer seasons the bloat derived from that peptide is irritating.
I believe in the sunny seasons, rHGH to be the best choice available.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 50*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - TEST P 170 mg - DRO 120 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut

*DAY 51*

AAS: *DRO 160 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.660*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Ketoprofen (50 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 52*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.435*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 53*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *3.062*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 54*

AAS: *MES 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.357*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 55*

AAS: *MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 56*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.663*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.911*
"Cut" Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
"Bridge" Average KCalories Intake: *2.911*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.628*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *178*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 20
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 48
Quadriceps: 7
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 61
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*8th WEEK NOTES*
Just finished the first week of the bridge.

----------


## t-gunz

do you post pics ? or just skeleton ones lol

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Pics would be most welcomed

----------


## BJJ

^^^
Someday I will...

----------


## Dr Pepper

Love reading your threads and seeing how much research and effort you put in. Dedication isn't the word! Best of luck

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 50*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - TEST P 170 mg - DRO 120 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut

*DAY 51*

AAS: *DRO 160 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.660*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Ketoprofen (50 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 52*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.435*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 53*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *3.062*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 54*

AAS: *MES 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.357*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 55*

AAS: *MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 56*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.663*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.911*
"Cut" Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
"Bridge" Average KCalories Intake: *2.911*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.628*

*8th WEEK NOTES*
Just finished the first week of the bridge.

*DAY 57*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.706*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 58*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.446*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 59*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (120 mg), J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 60*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 61*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 62*

AAS: *MES 100 mg - GH6 250 mcg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 63*

AAS: *MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.757*
"Cut" Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
"Bridge" Average KCalories Intake: *2.834*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.641*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *181*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 22
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 0
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 48
Quadriceps: 7
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 62
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*9th WEEK NOTES*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 50*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - TEST P 170 mg - DRO 120 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut

*DAY 51*

AAS: *DRO 160 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.660*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Ketoprofen (50 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 52*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.435*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 53*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *3.062*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 54*

AAS: *MES 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.357*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 55*

AAS: *MES 200 mg - GH6 150 mcg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 56*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.663*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (1 tab), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.911*

*8th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bridge)* 
Nothing to report.

*DAY 57*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.706*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 58*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.446*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: J&J Actigrip (2 tab), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 59*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (120 mg), J&J Actigrip (1 tab)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 60*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 61*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 62*

AAS: *MES 100 mg - GH6 250 mcg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 63*

AAS: *MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.757*

*9th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bridge)* 
Nothing to report.

*DAY 64*

AAS: *TEST ST 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (150 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 65*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.650*
TRAINING: Chest & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mg), Ketoprofen (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 66*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mg), Ketoprofen (80 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 67*

AAS: *TEST ST 135 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 68*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mg), Ephedrine (150 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 69*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (150 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 70*

AAS: *MES 225 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (300 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.579*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.671*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *183*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 22
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 48
Quadriceps: 7
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 62
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*10th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bridge)* 
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *3.193*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.682*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *197*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 53
Quadriceps: 9
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 65
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *218*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 68
Quadriceps: 13
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 67
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 10

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *248*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 81
Quadriceps: 23
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 69
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 15

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## lovbyts

Glad to see you are still with us.  :Wink:

----------


## Pac Man

Jesus! Most detailed log I've ever seen. Shit, clinical studies aren't even this in depth.
I'm seeing some traits of ocd here.
nice work man

----------


## BJJ

> Glad to see you are still with us.


Yes, still alive...




> Jesus! Most detailed log I've ever seen. Shit, clinical studies aren't even this in depth.
> I'm seeing some traits of ocd here.
> nice work man


thanks lol

----------


## oscarjones

Urine is a bit Acidic. I would suggest alkalizing and cleansing your blood of protozoa and adding in some healthy detox bathes and more fresh fruits and veggies!

Btw, what IS your diet?

----------


## BJJ

Thanks for your info, I am already doing that.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *259*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 86
Quadriceps: 25
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 73
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 15

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## kluska399

written by the friend of kluska399 : kluska399s brain matter has spontaneously exploded all over the floor. he read this article and his head exploded

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *270*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 93
Quadriceps: 25
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 77
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 15

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## RaginCajun

wow! this has to be the most detailed thread i ever stumbled upon. great work!

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *270*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 100
Quadriceps: 29
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 79
Oblique: 22
Lost Attempts: 15

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *296*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 106
Quadriceps: 33
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 79
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *304*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 113
Quadriceps: 33
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 80
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 127*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 128*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 129*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 130*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 131*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 132*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (320 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 133*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *314*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 118
Quadriceps: 35
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 83
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*19th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 127*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 128*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 129*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 130*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 131*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 132*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (320 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 133*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*19th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 134*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 200 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 135*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 136*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 137*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 138*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 139*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 140*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *322*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 122
Quadriceps: 38
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 84
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*20th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 127*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 128*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 129*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 130*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 131*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 132*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (320 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 133*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*19th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 134*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 200 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 135*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 136*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 137*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 138*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 139*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 140*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*20th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 141*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 142*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 143*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 144*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (8 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R), Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 145*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 150 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 146*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 0.625 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 147*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *330*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 127
Quadriceps: 40
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 85
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*21th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Bulk)*
On day 143, for the first time ever and after 4 cycles, I felt a little lump under my right nipple.
I took 20 mg of tamoxifen citrate and will keep going in that direction to see how the situation develops.
After 2 days taking also 25 mg of exemestane, I decided if I do not see any improvements by the end of the third day, to use letrozole in this way:

Day 1: 0,625 mg
Day 2: 1,25 mg
Day 3: 1,875 mg
Day 4: 2,5 mg (and on till I see no signs of the lump anymore. then, back tapering down)

The third day is almost over and I see no worsening of the lump but maybe a little reduction in its size.
I decided to wait till tomorrow and see if the situation improves. I want to ingest letrozole only if compelled to.
Day four and perhaps a little improvements but since I want to end this cycle and start the related PCT, I decided to ingest letrozole today and follow the above written schedule.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 127*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 128*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 129*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 130*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 131*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 132*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (320 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 133*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*19th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 134*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 200 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 135*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 136*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 137*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 138*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 139*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 140*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*20th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 141*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 142*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 143*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 144*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (8 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R), Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 145*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 150 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 146*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 0.625 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 147*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*21th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Bulk)*
On day 143, for the first time ever and after 4 cycles, I felt a little lump under my right nipple.
I took 20 mg of tamoxifen citrate and will keep going in that direction to see how the situation develops.
After 2 days taking also 25 mg of exemestane, I decided if I do not see any improvements by the end of the third day, to use letrozole in this way:

Day 1: 0,625 mg
Day 2: 1,25 mg
Day 3: 1,875 mg
Day 4: 2,5 mg (and on till I see no signs of the lump anymore. then, back tapering down)

The third day is almost over and I see no worsening of the lump but maybe a little reduction in its size.
I decided to wait till tomorrow and see if the situation improves. I want to ingest letrozole only if compelled to.
Day four and perhaps a little improvements but since I want to end this cycle and start the related PCT, I decided to ingest letrozole today and follow the above written schedule.

*DAY 148*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.875 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 149*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 150*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 151*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 152*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 153*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 154*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *337*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 134
Quadriceps: 40
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 85
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*22th WEEK NOTES (12th Week Bulk)*
Going on with Letrozole...

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 127*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 128*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 129*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 130*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 131*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 132*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (320 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 133*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*19th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 134*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 200 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 135*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 136*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 137*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 138*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 139*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 140*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*20th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 141*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 142*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 143*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 144*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (8 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R), Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 145*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 150 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 146*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 0.625 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 147*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*21th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Bulk)*
On day 143, for the first time ever and after 4 cycles, I felt a little lump under my right nipple.
I took 20 mg of tamoxifen citrate and will keep going in that direction to see how the situation develops.
After 2 days taking also 25 mg of exemestane, I decided if I do not see any improvements by the end of the third day, to use letrozole in this way:

Day 1: 0,625 mg
Day 2: 1,25 mg
Day 3: 1,875 mg
Day 4: 2,5 mg (and on till I see no signs of the lump anymore. then, back tapering down)

The third day is almost over and I see no worsening of the lump but maybe a little reduction in its size.
I decided to wait till tomorrow and see if the situation improves. I want to ingest letrozole only if compelled to.
Day four and perhaps a little improvements but since I want to end this cycle and start the related PCT, I decided to ingest letrozole today and follow the above written schedule.

*DAY 148*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.875 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 149*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 150*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 151*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 152*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 153*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 154*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*22th WEEK NOTES (12th Week Bulk)*
Going on with Letrozole...

*DAY 155*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 156*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 150 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 157*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 158*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 159*

AAS: *MES 150 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 160*

AAS: *LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 161*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (5 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *342*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 137
Quadriceps: 42
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 85
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 15

*23th WEEK NOTES (13th Week Bulk)*
On day 158 I ran out of testosterone propionate and was forced to switch to enanthate .
The lump does not seem to diminish its size!

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 71*

AAS: *TEST ST 540 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 1000 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.354*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 72*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.189*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 73*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.204*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 74*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - HCG 500 iu*
KCAL: *3.362*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (180 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Tmmy

*DAY 75*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.879*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 76*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 225 mg - GH6 100 mcg*
KCAL: *2.864*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (600 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 77*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.500* 
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.193*

*11th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 78*

AAS: *TEST P 110 mg - NPP 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 200 mg - GH6 100 mcg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.267*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 79*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.378*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 80*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.650*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 81*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - BOL 500 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.093*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 82*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.997*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 83*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HMG 75 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.978*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 84*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *4.107*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.352*

*12th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
I tried again to use GHRP-6 but the tummy bloat comes again; I am done with it.
On day 78, I started a 2 weeks injections of boldenone undecylenate.
On day 83, I tried for the first time ever the use of HMG. The meaning was to figure out the the sperm increase produced by its administration, if any.

*DAY 85*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 600 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.776*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 86*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 110 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.777*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg), Ephedrine (200 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 87*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - DRO 150 mg - BOL 400 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.213*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 88*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 89*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.250*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (360 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 90*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.799*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 91*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.900*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg), Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.924*

*13th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 92*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Loperamide (6 mg)
SIDES: Flatulence
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 93*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.700*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (270 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 94*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (480 mg), Ephedrine (120 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 95*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - HMG 75 iu - EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 96*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 97*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Simethicone (240 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 98*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.700*

*14th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 99*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 50 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.000*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 100*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - NPP 70 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 101*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 102*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 90 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 103*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 104*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 105*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.643*

*15th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 106*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 107*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg - DRO 100 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 108*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 109*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 110*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 111*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 112*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*16th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 113*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 114*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 115*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - DRO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 116*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 117*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Oblq

*DAY 118*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 119*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*17th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 120*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - DRO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 121*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 122*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (480 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 123*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 124*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 125*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 126*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*18th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 127*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 128*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 129*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 130*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 131*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 132*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (320 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 133*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - PT141 1000 mcg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*19th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 134*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 200 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 135*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - PT141 1000 mcg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 136*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 137*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 250 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 138*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 139*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 140*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 150 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*20th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 141*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 142*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 143*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 250 iu - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 144*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (8 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R), Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 145*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 150 mg - EXE 25 mg - TAM 20 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 146*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 0.625 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 147*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*21th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Bulk)*
On day 143, for the first time ever and after 4 cycles, I felt a little lump under my right nipple.
I took 20 mg of tamoxifen citrate and will keep going in that direction to see how the situation develops.
After 2 days taking also 25 mg of exemestane, I decided if I do not see any improvements by the end of the third day, to use letrozole in this way:

Day 1: 0,625 mg
Day 2: 1,25 mg
Day 3: 1,875 mg
Day 4: 2,5 mg (and on till I see no signs of the lump anymore. then, back tapering down)

The third day is almost over and I see no worsening of the lump but maybe a little reduction in its size.
I decided to wait till tomorrow and see if the situation improves. I want to ingest letrozole only if compelled to.
Day four and perhaps a little improvements but since I want to end this cycle and start the related PCT, I decided to ingest letrozole today and follow the above written schedule.

*DAY 148*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 1.875 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 149*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 150*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 151*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 152*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 153*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 154*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*22th WEEK NOTES (12th Week Bulk)*
Going on with Letrozole...

*DAY 155*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 156*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 150 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (20 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 157*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 158*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - MES 100 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 159*

AAS: *MES 150 mg - LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 160*

AAS: *LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 161*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - LET 2.5 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (5 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*23th WEEK NOTES (13th Week Bulk)*
On day 158 I ran out of testosterone propionate and was forced to switch to enanthate .
The lump does not seem to diminish its size!

*DAY 162*

AAS: *LET 2.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (5 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 163*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 164*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 165*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - LET 1.25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 166*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 167*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (15 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 168*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Budesonide (1200 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Chest Lump (R)
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *2.832*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.725*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *356*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 139
Quadriceps: 43
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 85
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 26

*24th WEEK NOTES (14th Week Bulk)*
I decided to bridge for a few weeks before going into PCT.
The letrozole did its job even though the lump is still there, a bit of it at least. In any case, it does not bother at all and its size finally diminished. I will use exemestane from now on till PCT.
Since 10 days at least and in spite of the use of testosterone , the desire of sex is totally gone. However, if I want to have sex I can do it normally.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 168*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 169*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 170*

AAS: *EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 171*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 172*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 173*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 174*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *359*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 140
Quadriceps: 44
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 86
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 26

*25th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 169*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 170*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 171*

AAS: *EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 172*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 173*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 174*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 175*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*25th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 176*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 600 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 177*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 178*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 179*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 150 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 180*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 181*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 182*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *363*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 142
Quadriceps: 44
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 26

*26th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bridge)*
The lump never disappeared really but with letrozole reduced its size a lot and if I had the possibility to keep using it, I would have probably solved the problem completely.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 169*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 170*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 171*

AAS: *EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 172*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 173*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 174*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 175*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*25th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 176*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 600 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 177*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 178*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 179*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 150 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 180*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 181*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 182*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*26th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bridge)*
The lump never disappeared really but with letrozole reduced its size a lot and if I had the possibility to keep using it, I would have probably solved the problem completely.

*DAY 183*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 184*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 185*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 186*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 187*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 188*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 189*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *365*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 144
Quadriceps: 44
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 26

*27th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 169*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 170*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 171*

AAS: *EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 172*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 173*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 174*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 175*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*25th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 176*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 600 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 177*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 178*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 179*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 150 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 180*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 181*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 182*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*26th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bridge)*
The lump never disappeared really but with letrozole reduced its size a lot and if I had the possibility to keep using it, I would have probably solved the problem completely.

*DAY 183*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 184*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 185*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 186*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 187*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 188*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 189*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*27th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 190*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 191*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 192*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 193*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 194*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 195*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 196*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *367*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 146
Quadriceps: 44
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 26

*28th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 169*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 170*

AAS: *LET 1.25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 171*

AAS: *EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 172*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 173*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 174*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 175*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest 
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*25th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 176*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 600 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 177*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 178*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 179*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 150 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 180*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 181*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 182*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*26th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bridge)*
The lump never disappeared really but with letrozole reduced its size a lot and if I had the possibility to keep using it, I would have probably solved the problem completely.

*DAY 183*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 184*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 185*

AAS: *TEST E 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 186*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 187*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 188*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 189*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*27th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 190*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 191*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 192*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 193*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 194*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 195*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 196*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

*28th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 197*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 198*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 199*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 200*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 201*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 202*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 203*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST ST 135 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.500*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.500*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *2.832*
Bridge 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.500*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.669*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *372*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 26
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 6
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 150
Quadriceps: 44
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 27

*29th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Bridge)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## wmaousley

Any news on the weight gains/strength gains?????????

----------


## BJJ

> Any news on the weight gains/strength gains?????????


I am not interested in weight gain anymore and regarding the strength, I would say to be stable.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *388*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 30
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 7
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 151
Quadriceps: 44
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 37

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *410*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 32
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 10
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 152
Quadriceps: 45
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 52

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## xelnaga

@BJJ = can you please explain the use of diaz. Is this for treatment of AS sides?

----------


## BJJ

> @BJJ = can you please explain the use of diaz. Is this for treatment of AS sides?


Absolutely not!
It is just that I am facing a tough time in my life and need to rest at night instead of remaining awake thinking...
This is the reason for diazepam, which I tend to use in a discontinued way in order not to get dependent.
If I could, I would happily avoid it.

On a side note, this week I decided to try another substance, alprazolam.
I want to figure out if there is a difference during the day since this drug has a very shorter half life than diazepam has.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Bulk)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *429*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 34
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 12
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 153
Quadriceps: 48
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 63

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Bulk)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

----------


## Too Little Muscles

I assume those blood test results are after the cycle. But everything seems normal. It looks more like a blood test before a cycle. Taking that much nandrolone and boldenone will definitely thicken up your blood, yet his hemoglobin and hematocrit are within normal ranges. Maybe he is one of the 1% of us that do not suffer sides when using high doses of AAS.

----------


## BJJ

^^^
Those are before the cycle.
Once the cycle is over I shall post new ones.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

^^^^ and maybe some pics ? I'm sure i am not the only one who is curious.

----------


## BJJ

^^^
Sorry lol, no more pics!

----------


## Kesthetics

I am in awe in the amount of work you put into this thread.
Strong motivation. Thank you.

----------


## BJJ

^^^
Glad to be helpful

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *436*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 34
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 12
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 153
Quadriceps: 55
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 63

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when on PCT.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *445*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 34
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 12
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 153
Quadriceps: 62
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 88
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 65

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *456*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 36
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 2
Triceps: 12
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 156
Quadriceps: 65
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 91
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 65

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *467*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 42
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 14
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 157
Quadriceps: 65
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 91
Oblique: 25
Lost Attempts: 65

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *483*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 48
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 16
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 159
Quadriceps: 65
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 92
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintain)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintain)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

*DAY 260*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 261*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 40 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 262*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg - OXA 50 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 263*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 264*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (0.5 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 265*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 266*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *488*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 48
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 16
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 160
Quadriceps: 68
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 93
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*38th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintain)*
This week I switched to testosterone cypionate , due to the pain related to the injections of testosterone propionate .

----------


## Darfus

Wow that's a big cycle. Lots of compounds. Good luck!

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintain)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

*DAY 260*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 261*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 40 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 262*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg - OXA 50 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 263*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 264*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (0.5 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 265*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 266*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*38th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintain)*
This week I switched to testosterone cypionate , due to the pain related to the injections of testosterone propionate .

*DAY 267*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 268*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 269*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

*DAY 270*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 271*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 272*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (100 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 273*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (300 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg) - Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *497*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 49
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 2
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 160
Quadriceps: 72
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 95
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*39th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Maintain)*
Once switched to testosterone cypionate , I noticed a tiresome flatulence (probably due to the arachis oil). So, this led me to decide to reduce from 300 mg per shot to 100 mg, forcing me to increase the number of pins per week. Basically, I started to inject a long ester ed! I tried for 5 days and saw that the flatulence just reduced a bit so I decided to stop and use again testosterone propionate. If ed must be, then I would rather do it with a short ester.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintain)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

*DAY 260*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 261*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 40 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 262*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg - OXA 50 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 263*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 264*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (0.5 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 265*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 266*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*38th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintain)*
This week I switched to testosterone cypionate , due to the pain related to the injections of testosterone propionate .

*DAY 267*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 268*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 269*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

*DAY 270*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 271*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 272*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (100 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 273*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (300 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg) - Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*39th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Maintain)*
Once switched to testosterone cypionate , I noticed a tiresome flatulence (probably due to the arachis oil). So, this led me to decide to reduce from 300 mg per shot to 100 mg, forcing me to increase the number of pins per week. Basically, I started to inject a long ester ed! I tried for 5 days and saw that the flatulence just reduced a bit so I decided to stop and use again testosterone propionate. If ed must be, then I would rather do it with a short ester.

*DAY 274*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 275*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (500 mcg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 276*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1,5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 277*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1.5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 278*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 279*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 280*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *504*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 49
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 4
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 163
Quadriceps: 74
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 95
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*40th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintain)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

*DAY 260*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 261*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 40 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 262*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg - OXA 50 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 263*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 264*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (0.5 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 265*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 266*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*38th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintain)*
This week I switched to testosterone cypionate , due to the pain related to the injections of testosterone propionate .

*DAY 267*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 268*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 269*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

*DAY 270*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 271*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 272*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (100 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 273*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (300 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg) - Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*39th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Maintain)*
Once switched to testosterone cypionate , I noticed a tiresome flatulence (probably due to the arachis oil). So, this led me to decide to reduce from 300 mg per shot to 100 mg, forcing me to increase the number of pins per week. Basically, I started to inject a long ester ed! I tried for 5 days and saw that the flatulence just reduced a bit so I decided to stop and use again testosterone propionate. If ed must be, then I would rather do it with a short ester.

*DAY 274*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 275*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (500 mcg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 276*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1,5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 277*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1.5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 278*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 279*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 280*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*40th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 281*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml), Ketoprofen (160 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 282*

AAS: *TEST P 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 283*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Glut, Delt

*DAY 284*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Glut

*DAY 285*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1.5 g), Ketoprofen (160 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Quad

*DAY 286*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ketoprofen (80 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 287*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *523*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 167
Quadriceps: 82
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 97
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*41th WEEK NOTES (12th Week Maintain)*
Ciprofloxacin did not work at all, so I changed drug and started with Clarithromycin.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintain)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintain)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintain)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintain)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

*DAY 260*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 261*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 40 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 262*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg - OXA 50 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 263*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 264*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (0.5 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 265*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 266*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*38th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintain)*
This week I switched to testosterone cypionate , due to the pain related to the injections of testosterone propionate .

*DAY 267*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 268*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 269*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

*DAY 270*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 271*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 272*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (100 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 273*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (300 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg) - Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*39th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Maintain)*
Once switched to testosterone cypionate , I noticed a tiresome flatulence (probably due to the arachis oil). So, this led me to decide to reduce from 300 mg per shot to 100 mg, forcing me to increase the number of pins per week. Basically, I started to inject a long ester ed! I tried for 5 days and saw that the flatulence just reduced a bit so I decided to stop and use again testosterone propionate. If ed must be, then I would rather do it with a short ester.

*DAY 274*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 275*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (500 mcg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 276*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1,5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 277*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1.5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 278*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 279*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 280*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*40th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Maintain)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 281*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml), Ketoprofen (160 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 282*

AAS: *TEST P 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 283*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Glut, Delt

*DAY 284*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Glut

*DAY 285*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1.5 g), Ketoprofen (160 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Quad

*DAY 286*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ketoprofen (80 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 287*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*41th WEEK NOTES (12th Week Maintain)*
Ciprofloxacin did not work at all, so I changed drug and started with Clarithromycin.

*DAY 288*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1.5 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 289*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 290*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 291*

AAS: *TEST P 160 mg - GSH 600 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 292*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 293*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 294*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *534*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 170
Quadriceps: 88
Femoral Biceps: 0
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 99
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*42th WEEK NOTES (13th Week Maintain)*
Clarithromycin did work correctly.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Are you on cycle year round ? Cause from what i read, you'r on cycle doses pretty much all the time.

----------


## BJJ

Yes I am lol

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Nice, you'r topping about 700mg per week from what i see ? Sometimes more sometimes less.
Any problems with sides ? Like high bloodpressure, cholesterol levels, stuff like that ?

----------


## BJJ

No man nothing, everything is normal but I am going to take blood work in a couple of weeks to see... I am curious to check a few values.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 204*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 205*

AAS: *Test S 60 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 206*

AAS: *Test S 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 207*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 208*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 209*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 210*

AAS: *Test S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*30th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 211*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 212*

AAS: *TEST S 30 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Diazepam (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 213*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 214*

AAS: *TEST S 40 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 215*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 216*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 217*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*31st WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 218*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 219*

AAS: *TEST S 60 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 220*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 221*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 222*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 223*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 224*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*32nd WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance)*
On day 220, I needed to pin my right delt 12 times in order to achieve one complete injection of testosterone suspension !

*DAY 225*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 226*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 227*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 228*

AAS: *TEST S 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 229*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 230*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 231*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - CLO 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*33rd WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance)*
On day 229, I took 150 mg of clomiphene citrate for three days to figure out the difference in sperm production compared to when in PCT.
The difference is huge! Basically while in PCT the sperm production increase is enormous but on cycle is nonexistent.

*DAY 232*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 233*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 234*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 235*

AAS: *TEST S 80 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 236*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 237*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 238*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*34th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance)*
On day 236, I almost ran out of testosterone and in order to continue the cycle I am forced to add oxandrolone and wait for my supplier to deliver what I need.

*DAY 239*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 240*

AAS: *TEST S 50 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 241*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 50 mg - MES 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 242*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 243*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 244*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vaxigrip (0.5 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 245*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 60 mg - MES 200 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt x2, Tmmy

*35th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 246*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 247*

AAS: *TEST S 100 mg - TEST P 100 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 200 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clenil (2 ml), Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Trcp, Delt

*DAY 248*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 249*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Clenil (2 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sickness due to vaccine
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 250*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 251*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 252*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*36th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 253*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 254*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 255*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 256*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 257*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 80 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp, Delt

*DAY 258*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 80 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Bcp

*DAY 259*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 50 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt, Oblq

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*37th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintenance)*
No more mesterolone, it makes me tired. I will use it again during PCT.
On day 257, I added NPP to reduce the pain related to the testosterone propionate injections.

*DAY 260*

AAS: *TEST P 140 mg - NPP 60 mg - OXA 50 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 261*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 40 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 262*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg - OXA 50 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 263*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 264*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (0.5 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 265*

AAS: *TEST C 300 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 266*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*38th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintenance)*
This week I switched to testosterone cypionate , due to the pain related to the injections of testosterone propionate .

*DAY 267*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Delt

*DAY 268*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp

*DAY 269*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Trcp, Tmmy

*DAY 270*

AAS: *TEST C 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 271*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 272*

AAS: *TEST P 200 mg - MES 200 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (100 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 273*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg), Budesonide (300 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg) - Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*39th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Maintenance)*
Once switched to testosterone cypionate , I noticed a tiresome flatulence (probably due to the arachis oil). So, this led me to decide to reduce from 300 mg per shot to 100 mg, forcing me to increase the number of pins per week. Basically, I started to inject a long ester ed! I tried for 5 days and saw that the flatulence just reduced a bit so I decided to stop and use again testosterone propionate. If ed must be, then I would rather do it with a short ester.

*DAY 274*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 275*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (500 mcg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 276*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1,5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 277*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1.5 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 278*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 279*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (6 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (4 ml), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 280*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml)
SIDES: Sinusitis, Bronchitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*40th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 281*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Acetylcysteine (3 ml), Beclometasone dipropionate (2 ml), Ketoprofen (160 mg)
SIDES: Sinusitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Tmmy

*DAY 282*

AAS: *TEST P 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors

*DAY 283*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Glut, Delt

*DAY 284*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Ketoprofen (240 mg)
SIDES: Headache, Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Glut

*DAY 285*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1.5 g), Ketoprofen (160 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Dors, Quad

*DAY 286*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ketoprofen (80 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 287*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*41th WEEK NOTES (12th Week Maintenance)*
Ciprofloxacin did not work at all, so I changed drug and started with Clarithromycin.

*DAY 288*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1.5 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 289*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 290*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 291*

AAS: *TEST P 160 mg - GSH 600 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 292*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 293*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Catarrh
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 294*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*42th WEEK NOTES (13th Week Maintenance)*
Clarithromycin did work correctly.

*DAY 295*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Loperamide (4 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 296*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Loperamide (4 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 297*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - HCG 300 iu*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Loperamide (4 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 298*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Fem Bcp

*DAY 299*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Fem Bcp

*DAY 300*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 301*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *2.832*
Bridge 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.500*
Maintenance 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.750*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.685*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *542*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 170
Quadriceps: 93
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*43th WEEK NOTES (14th Week Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 302*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Fosfomycin Trometamol (3 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Cystitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 303*

AAS: *TEST P 60 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg), Fosfomycin Trometamol (3 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Cystitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 304*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (8 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 305*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (4 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 306*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (16 mg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 307*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (4 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 308*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *549*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 171
Quadriceps: 99
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*44th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Hard Maintenance)*
Strangely, I could not continue injecting 150 mg of testosterone propionate and 100 mg of NPP, due to the strong diarrhoea given by the oil.
Next week, I shall try to inject 150 mg of testosterone propionate per day, without NPP.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 302*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Fosfomycin Trometamol (3 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Cystitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 303*

AAS: *TEST P 60 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg), Fosfomycin Trometamol (3 g), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Cystitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 304*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (8 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 305*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - NPP 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (4 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 306*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (16 mg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 307*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (4 mg), Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 308*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*44th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Hard Maintenance)*
Strangely, I could not continue injecting 150 mg of testosterone propionate and 100 mg of NPP, due to the strong diarrhoea given by the oil.
Next week, I shall try to inject 150 mg of testosterone propionate per day, without NPP.

*DAY 309*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 310*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 311*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - CLO 200 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 312*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CLO 200 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 313*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CLO 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 314*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 315*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *2.832*
Bridge 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.500*
Maintenance 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.750*
Hard Maintenance Average KCalories Intake: *3.000*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.737*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *556*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 177
Quadriceps: 100
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*45th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Hard Maintenance)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## OnTheSauce

this is very detailed. its like a clinical study/experiment in some ways. Very intriguing

----------


## objective33

Could you close up pictures of all your injection sites? I am interested in seeing all the holes and scar tissue lol.

----------


## BJJ

> Could you close up pictures of all your injection sites? I am interested in seeing all the holes and scar tissue lol.


none of them, the skin is clean

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *563*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 177
Quadriceps: 107
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Did you get those blood tests you said you were going to take ?
And just curious, what does lost attempt mean for you ?

----------


## BJJ

> Did you get those blood tests you said you were going to take ?
> And just curious, what does lost attempt mean for you ?


Not yet for the BW.
With lost attempts I mean all the times I injected but I could not push the liquid inside the muscles.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB (1 mg)*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *571*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 114
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

Well if thats what lost attempts mean, then it also means you have scar tissue. 
It happens to me also to not be able to push the oil in because i almost always use short esters thus i pin ED.
I was just pointing this out because of an earlier disscusion when someone asked you if you have scar tissue.

By the way, your one day late  :Big Grin:  You usually post on sundays.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *578*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 121
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *585*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 128
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 344*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 345*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 346*

AAS: *TEST P 80 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 347*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (96 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 348*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 349*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (136 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 350*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *592*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 135
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 26
Lost Attempts: 65

*50th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 344*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 345*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 346*

AAS: *TEST P 80 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 347*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (96 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 348*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 349*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (136 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 350*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*50th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 351*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 352*

AAS: *HCG 1500 iu - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Oblq

*DAY 353*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 354*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 355*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 75 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 356*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 357*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *598*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 139
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 100
Oblique: 28
Lost Attempts: 65

*51th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 344*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 345*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 346*

AAS: *TEST P 80 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 347*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (96 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 348*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 349*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (136 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 350*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*50th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 351*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 352*

AAS: *HCG 1500 iu - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Oblq

*DAY 353*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 354*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 355*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 75 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 356*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 357*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*51th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 358*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 359*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 360*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 361*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 362*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 363*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 364*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *603*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 142
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 102
Oblique: 28
Lost Attempts: 65

*52th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## al_capone

Great notes bro.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 344*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 345*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 346*

AAS: *TEST P 80 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 347*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (96 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 348*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 349*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (136 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 350*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*50th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 351*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 352*

AAS: *HCG 1500 iu - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Oblq

*DAY 353*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 354*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 355*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 75 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 356*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 357*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*51th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 358*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 359*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 360*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 361*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 362*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 363*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 364*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*52th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report

*DAY 365*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 366*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 367*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 368*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 369*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - MES 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (40 mg), Vardenafil (40 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 370*

AAS: *TEST ST 189 mg - MES 250 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (40 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 371*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *611*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 148
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 104
Oblique: 28
Lost Attempts: 65

*53th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 344*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 345*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 346*

AAS: *TEST P 80 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 347*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (96 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 348*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 349*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (136 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 350*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*50th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 351*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 352*

AAS: *HCG 1500 iu - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Oblq

*DAY 353*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 354*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 355*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 75 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 356*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 357*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*51th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 358*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 359*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 360*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 361*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 362*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 363*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 364*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*52th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report

*DAY 365*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 366*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 367*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 368*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 369*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - MES 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (40 mg), Vardenafil (40 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 370*

AAS: *TEST ST 189 mg - MES 250 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (40 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 371*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*53th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 372*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 373*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 374*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 375*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 376*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 377*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 378*

AAS: *CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *617*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 151
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 107
Oblique: 28
Lost Attempts: 65

*54th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

From now on I shall update once a month.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 316*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 317*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 318*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 319*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Mix Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 320*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 321*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 322*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (1 g)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*46th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 323*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 324*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 325*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Stiff Neck
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 326*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 327*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 328*

AAS: *TEST ST 130 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil, Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 329*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 150 mg - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*47th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 330*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 331*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 332*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 333*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 334*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 335*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 336*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*48th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 337*

AAS: *TEST P 120 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (120 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 338*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 339*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g), Ephedrine (176 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 340*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (2 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 341*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (500 mg)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 342*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 343*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*49th WEEK NOTES (4th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 344*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 345*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 346*

AAS: *TEST P 80 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g)
SIDES: Rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 347*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Clarithromycin (1 g), Ephedrine (96 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 348*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 349*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (136 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 350*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*50th WEEK NOTES (5th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 351*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 352*

AAS: *HCG 1500 iu - EXE 25 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Oblq

*DAY 353*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 354*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 355*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 75 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 356*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 357*

AAS: *MES 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*51th WEEK NOTES (6th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 358*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 359*

AAS: *HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Tmmy

*DAY 360*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 361*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 362*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 363*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 364*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*52th WEEK NOTES (7th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report

*DAY 365*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - TEST ST 270 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 366*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 367*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 368*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - MES 125 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 369*

AAS: *TEST ST 270 mg - MES 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (40 mg), Vardenafil (40 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 370*

AAS: *TEST ST 189 mg - MES 250 mg - CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (40 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 371*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*53th WEEK NOTES (8th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 372*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 373*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 374*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 375*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 376*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 377*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 378*

AAS: *CAB 1 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Ephedrine (160 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*54th WEEK NOTES (9th Week Maintenance 2)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 379*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - CLO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 380*

AAS: *TEST ST 125 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 125 mg - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - CLO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Chest & Biceps
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 381*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - CLO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Nil
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 382*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 40 mg - MES 100 mg - CLO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 383*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 20 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg - CLO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 384*

AAS: *TEST ST 375 mg - MES 250 mg - CAB 1 mg - CLO 100 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 385*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

*55th WEEK NOTES (10th Week Maintenance 2)*
In order to prepare for an event due on April the 14th, this week I shall bulk a bit.
I bulked for nothing since the event was a failure attempt.

*DAY 386*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 387*

AAS: *Nil/*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Paracetamol (3 g), Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 388*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 389*

AAS: *OXA 40 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ, Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 390*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 50 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Methylphenidate (20 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 391*

AAS: *OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Legs
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 392*

AAS: *OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *2.750*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *2.750*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *2.832*
Bridge 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.500*
Maintenance 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.750*
Hard Maintenance Average KCalories Intake: *3.000*
Maintenance 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.750*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.739*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *631*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 178
Quadriceps: 160
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 108
Oblique: 32
Lost Attempts: 65

*56th WEEK NOTES (11th Week Maintenance 2)*
Day 390, I tried for the first time 20 mg of methylphenidate. I felt absolutely nothing but had some feelings of lethargy a few hours later the ingestion.
Also, I noticed that by taking before bed 1 mg of alprazolam, the day after I was in a bad mood.
When I follow the same protocol but instead of methylphenidate I use ephedrine, the day after I feel well rested and in a great mood.

Next week, I shall try methylphenidate in conjunction with ephedrine (20/104 mg).

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 393*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 80 mg - MES 125 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back, BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Ephedrine (104 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Oblq

*DAY 394*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 80 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 395*

AAS: *OXA 70 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 396*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 50 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (104 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 397*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg - OXA 80 mg - HCG 300 iu - EXE 12.5 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Tmmy

*DAY 398*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - OXA 90 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ephedrine (104 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis, Knee joint strain
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 399*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - OXA 90 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad, Glut

*DAY 400*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - OXA 90 mg - EXE 12.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ, Mixed Training
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 401*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - NPP 100 mg - OXA 70 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 402*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis, Liverache
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 403*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis, Liverache
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 404*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Allergic rhinitis
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 405*

AAS: *GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Loperamide (1 mg)
SIDES: Liverache
INJECTION SITE: Quad

*DAY 406*

AAS: *GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Liverache
INJECTION SITE: Quad

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

Cut Average KCalories Intake: *2.593*
Bridge 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.749*
Bulk Average KCalories Intake: *2.832*
Bridge 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.500*
Maintenance 1 Average KCalories Intake: *2.750*
Hard Maintenance Average KCalories Intake: *3.000*
Maintenance 2 Average KCalories Intake: *2.750*
Heavy Maintenance Average KCalories Intake: *3.000*

Cycle Average KCalories Intake: *2.772*

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *647*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 181
Quadriceps: 171
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 109
Oblique: 33
Lost Attempts: 65

*57th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Heavy Maintenance)*
I decided to switch to testosterone propionate to keep the water balance more stable and reduce the weight of about 1 kg.
Furthermore I will add, in the second and third week, nandrolone phenylpropionate to heal a ligament injury just occurred.

*58th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Heavy Maintenance)*
I figured out, finally, why there have been days where tiredness was heavy to deal with. The ingestion of exemestane causes me, the day after, to feel sleepy.
On day 402, I started to feel some ache on my right side around the liver area. I decided to quit either oxandrolone and NPP, as well as all the ancillaries.
I shall end the week and then start a period of maintenance with only testosterone sustanon at a lower dose.
On day 405, I started a GSH protocol. Probably, I developed a gall bladder lithiasis.

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 407*

AAS: *TEST P 50 mg - TEST ST 125 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 408*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 409*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 410*

AAS: *TEST P 100*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 411*

AAS: *TEST P 100*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Legs, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 412*

AAS: *TEST P 150*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ (Open)
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (20 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 413*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*59th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 3)*
Nothing to report.

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *657*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 189
Quadriceps: 173
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 109
Oblique: 33
Lost Attempts: 65

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 407*

AAS: *TEST P 50 mg - TEST ST 125 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 408*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 409*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 410*

AAS: *TEST P 100*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 411*

AAS: *TEST P 100*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Legs, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 412*

AAS: *TEST P 150*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ (Open)
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (20 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 413*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*59th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 3)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 414*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 415*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 416*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Methylphenidate (40 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 417*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 418*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 419*

AAS: *TEST ST 375 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 420*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - TEST ST 50 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ (Open)
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Methylphenidate (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*60th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 3)*
Nothing to report.

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *657*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 191
Quadriceps: 171
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 109
Oblique: 33
Lost Attempts: 65

----------


## tarmyg

What is the end goal of this self study? Sooner or later it, in theory at least, this should cause some lasting damage or?

----------


## oscarjones

Lol why don't you just call it "Melanotan 2"?

----------


## BJJ

*DAY 407*

AAS: *TEST P 50 mg - TEST ST 125 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 408*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 409*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Diarrhoea
INJECTION SITE: Glut, Quad

*DAY 410*

AAS: *TEST P 100*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Arms, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 411*

AAS: *TEST P 100*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Legs, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 412*

AAS: *TEST P 150*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ (Open)
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Vardenafil (20 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Ephedrine (240 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 413*

AAS: *TEST P 100 - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*59th WEEK NOTES (1st Week Maintenance 3)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 414*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Back & Shoulders, Cardio 20'
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 415*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 416*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Methylphenidate (40 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 417*

AAS: *TEST P 100 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 418*

AAS: *TEST P 150 mg - GSH 600 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Chest & Arms
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 419*

AAS: *TEST ST 375 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 420*

AAS: *TEST P 130 mg - TEST ST 50 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ (Open)
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Methylphenidate (80 mg), Alprazolam (1 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*60th WEEK NOTES (2nd Week Maintenance 3)*
Nothing to report.

*DAY 421*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Nil
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 422*

AAS: *CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (400 mcg), Vardenafil (20 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 423*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Vardenafil (20 mg), Dapoxetine (60 mg), Ephedrine (80 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 424*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 425*

AAS: *TEST ST 250 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: BJJ
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Paroxetine (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Glut

*DAY 426*

AAS: *EXE 25 mg - CAB 0.5 mg*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Paroxetine (10 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

*DAY 427*

AAS: *Nil*
KCAL: *3.000*
TRAINING: Rest
ADDITIONAL DRUGS: Budesonide (800 mcg), Paroxetine (20 mg)
SIDES: Nil
INJECTION SITE: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake (Week): *3.000*

*61th WEEK NOTES (3rd Week Maintenance 3)*
On day 425, I started a cycle of paroxetine.
On day 427, I added 10 mg to the initial dose of paroxetine, for a daily dose of 20 mg.

From now on till PCT, I shall not post any weekly update log anymore, but continue to use 500 mg of testosterone sustanon every week and 20 mg of paroxetine daily.
The log will be reported again upon commencing the PCT.

TOTAL INJECTIONS: *660*
Trapezius: 2
Deltoids: 50
Pectorals: 0
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 8
Triceps: 18
Forearms: 0
Gluteus: 194
Quadriceps: 171
Femoral Biceps: 2
Calfs: 0
Tummy: 109
Oblique: 33
Lost Attempts: 65

----------


## musclelover

One word "WOW" thats a in-depth thread. 

I would like to ask though you are using "Diazepam" as a additional drug are you sure you want to use that drug? Are you using it for muscle relaxation or has all that gear got you a bit hyper....? As it is very addictive and could be determental?

----------


## Armykid93

Damn man that's nuts. Very specific

----------


## BJJ

> One word "WOW" thats a in-depth thread. 
> 
> I would like to ask though you are using "Diazepam" as a additional drug are you sure you want to use that drug? Are you using it for muscle relaxation or has all that gear got you a bit hyper....? As it is very addictive and could be determental?


I use it once in a while to sleep deeply and recover completely.

----------


## Razor

Most impressive thread I have ever seen

----------


## ep2628

BJJ, this is no doubt the best assortment of extremely valuable information I have ever seen in a forum. And as a brazilian, I must say I am glad to know someone as educated and driven as you have chosen one of our national sports. I have a question that might be somewhat idiotic at this point, but I apologize as I have never used Proviron : have you experienced hair loss from using the mesterolone, or heard of anyone having that problem? I am about to start a cycle very similar to your first cycle (Anavar only, 70mg for 6 weeks, supplementation and PCT very similar to yours). At age 33, 190lbs, 11%bf, I am going into my water polo season (for masters, of course!) and could really use the extra strength and weight. But hairloss is a big concern. Thanks

----------


## BJJ

hair loss has genetics reasons, keep that in mind.
in any case no, i have never experienced any problems in relation of using mesterolone.
by the way, oxandrolone for 6 weeks is too less in my opinion, at least 8.

----------


## tarmyg

8 weeks is optimum according to Rowland!

----------

